
I compiled a list of active startup investors during Covid-19 - alexsideris
https://www.angelstep.co/active-investors
======
LiamJames
Dashboard of the COVID-19 Virus Outbreak in India -
[http://covid-19.ideas2it.com/](http://covid-19.ideas2it.com/)

